# Fastest filter paper I can get away with



## lncharge (Apr 10, 2019)

What grade 90mm disks are the fastest and cleanest... I'm using size 1 and it takes 3 days for 500ml what the fuck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 13, 2019)

lncharge said:


> What grade 90mm disks are the fastest and cleanest... I'm using size 1 and it takes 3 days for 500ml what the fuck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Paper coffee filters are often used in home brew projects.


----------

